# Problem Solved



## gwaithcoed (20 Apr 2005)

By the side of my chair where I sit watching T.V.( Norm etc). was a small table upon which was two woodworking magazines, Sky guide, a screwfix catalogue. Axminster catalogue, 3 remote controls. Tea mug etc.etc. and everything you wanted was always at the bottom of the pile so that normally most things ended up on the floor when reaching for it. 

Time to sort it!!!!

I went in the workshop (the dug out ) as my wife calls it, and found an oak desk top which had been given to me. This I cut up into sections along the joins as some were showing of parting. 






These were then put through the planer to give me 17 mil boards with square edges. They were then cut to the approximate size, to give me two sides and a top, biscuit joined and set aside . the bottom was made of soft wood with an oak strip at the front, again biscuit joined and left to set.






Next day all of the boards were cleaned up and sanded with a random sander finishing with a 240 grit disc, and cut to there finished size. Stopped housings were then cut in the sides for the bottom panel using a home made jig and a 17 mil cutter. A piece was routed out of the bottom at the same time using the same jig.
Stopped housings were also cut in the top to accept the sides
Rebates were then cut to accept a 6 mil plywood back. These were done on the router table using a straight cutting bit.









Next came a dry fit and a little tweaking to ensure all was square.




When I was happy with the result it was glued and clamped.

Softwood was then prepared to make sides and backs for 5 equal size drawers. The fronts being made from oak. These were put together using a dovetail jig.




Grooves were cut in the bottom of the drawers on the circular saw to accept a 6 mil ply bottom.

Runners were then cut from oak, and the fixing holes and counterbored slots done on the router table.




A test fit with all the drawers was done to get as near as possible equal gaps.




Slots were then cut on the drawer sides, again using the router table, and the runners fitted into the carcase




The drawers were then fitted with handles salvaged from some kitchen units that a friend was discarding after having a new kitchen





The unit was then given a coat of dark oak stain to match the other furniture. This was then finished with 3 coats of Danish oil.




And here it is in situ, With everything stowed neatly away, but close at hand. I know the object in the chair could do with a little renovation, a few cracks filled and a little oiling here and there but I hope it will last for a few more years yet. 








Thanks for looking Alan
Sorry about the size of pics. Will find out sometime how to send smaller ones. These were picked using the IMG in photobucket. Alan


----------



## Adam (20 Apr 2005)

Execellent - looks a really good project!

Adam


----------



## Philly (20 Apr 2005)

Great stuff Alan! Love the "action" shot at the end! :lol: 
Cheers
Philly


----------



## dedee (20 Apr 2005)

Alan, nice cabinet - thanks for sharing, you make it look sooo easy.

In our household it would take about a week before all the drawers are full and the top is covered with


gwaithcoed":399yzywh said:


> two woodworking magazines, Sky guide, a screwfix catalogue. Axminster catalogue, 3 remote controls. Tea mug etc.etc. and everything you wanted was always at the bottom of the pile so that normally most things ended up on the floor when reaching for it.



Andy


----------



## Gill (20 Apr 2005)

Smashing job, Alan. It's nice to see wood being recycled, too.

Gill


----------



## Chris Knight (20 Apr 2005)

Great job Alan! And no doubt very satisfying to use a piece of old unwanted furniture that you had been given.


----------



## Neil (20 Apr 2005)

Very nice work, Alan - well done!

Neil


----------



## DaveL (20 Apr 2005)

Alan,

Nice reuse of good timber, good piece of furniture, that should allow the collection of 'useful' stuff to grow (unseen).  

Don't look at the catalogues too long, I find there is always something that I really need. :wink:


----------



## Alf (20 Apr 2005)

Ah, evidently a literary man...  Proper job, Alan. =D>


----------



## llangatwgnedd (20 Apr 2005)

Beautiful Alan 8) 

Is your dust extraction made up of downpipe if so how do you find it?


----------



## gwaithcoed (20 Apr 2005)

Sawdust Producer wrote 
Is your dust extraction made up of downpipe if so how do you find it?
Yes its rainwater downpipe and works fine for me. The planer is always connected direct to the extractor. The chop saw, sander, and router bench connect via the downpipe. The two machines not in use are fitted with blanks, again made from downpipe and the ends taped over.

cheers Alan.


----------



## Charley (20 Apr 2005)

Very nice Alan  - great job =D>


----------



## Anonymous (20 Apr 2005)

Lovely job alan

I don't get on too well with drawer runners such as yours and struggle with them. Can you tell me how do you space the drawer runners and ensure thay are accurately aligned with the slots in the sides of the drawers?


----------



## gwaithcoed (20 Apr 2005)

Tony wrotePosted: Wed Apr 20, 2005 5:26 pm Post subject: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tony wrote

I don't get on too well with drawer runners such as yours and struggle with them. Can you tell me how do you space the drawer runners and ensure thay are accurately aligned with the slots in the sides of the drawers?
_________________

Hi Tony. I am not a cabinet maker or carpenter, just a D.I.Y man and this is the method I use. All of the draw fronts are always made taller than the sides, how tall depends on how large is the space divided by the number of drawers. This then allows me to fine tune the drawers with spacers by planing the tops off if needed. I then route out the slots on the side, usually just above half way up on the router table using a straight cutter which is the same thickness as the drawer runners, in this case 17 mil. The bottom draw is then slid partway into place with the drawer runner in the slot, and the draw sitting on the previously used spacer. I can then take a measurement from the bottom of the carcase to the bottom of the runner. I then cut a piece of hardboard to this height and to the depth of the carcase, place this inside the carcase with the runner on the top and screw the runner into place, slotted hole to the rear. Then repeat on the opposite side.
Another piece of hardboard will have to be cut for the other drawers. To get this measurement I draw a line from the top of the runner I have just installed to the front of the carcase, slide the draw partway in as before with the runner in the slot and spacers between the bottom draw and the second draw, and measure from my projected line to the bottom of the runner, cut the hardboard to this measurement, place on top of the previously installed runner, with the second runner on top and screw into place. Because all of my drawers in this project are the same I can use this template for the rest of them.
I then take each of the drawers back to the router table set the fence back and take a further 2 mil out of the bottom of the slots to give me a nice sliding fit.
It’s more complicated writing it down than doing it.
Hope this helps Alan.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (20 Apr 2005)

Hi Alan

Well done, an excellent piece of work.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Anonymous (20 Apr 2005)

Thanks Alan. That seems pretty straightforward in principle. I have to fit a couple of drawers this week and I'll try your method :wink:


----------

